# Best Full face helmet on a budget?



## prophet_1000 (Nov 18, 2007)

Advise on getting a full face helmet on a very limited budget? I will get a decent lid once I have more cash but for now I just want to get something cheap but OK as I think I am due a faceplant pretty soon! Currently riding in a Giro Flak P/pot helmet!:cryin: 

Cheers


----------



## CdaleProph6 (Mar 4, 2008)

six six one comp...its like 80-90 bucks and protected my lid, and chin during a few real hard wrecks and has stood up...also check chainlove and pricepoint for sales and closeouts....and when you have money...get a Bell Drop...sick helmet tested it out today and f-ng love it


----------



## vlcmstne817 (Mar 22, 2008)

hers your 661 comp for only $50 http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/13863-215_SSOFC5-229-Protective_Gear--/661-Full-Comp-Helmet.htm

im about to order the AXO Chute helmet for only $70...retails for $300 http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/17...--/Axo-Chute-Wild-Willy-Full-Face-Helmets.htm


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

you can look at the azonic/oneal fury. its like 59.99$ and it breathes well and if pretty comfy too.


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

*remedy*

2007 Giro remedys are on sale a few places for 79.99


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

Rockgardn blacklite. 100 bucks, DOT and SNELL approved.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

Djponee said:


> you can look at the azonic/oneal fury. its like 59.99$ and it breathes well and if pretty comfy too.


aka the 661 strike, the Axo Rocker (I have one)... Agree with him, cheap and good.


----------



## jhill (Mar 4, 2008)

Just picked up this in Blue and large...after first ride feels good...order soon and you can knock off another 10% and free shipping to a store near you
http://www.performancebike.com/shop...=2047&cm_mmc=Froogle-_-Datafeed-_-null-_-null


----------



## xterrain (May 6, 2008)

Fox Rampage


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

I picked up a Fox Rampage for $100Au some time ago, that was a fantastic bargain (entry level XC lids are that price over here, and probably most piss pots (dj lids)).


----------



## xterrain (May 6, 2008)

Yeppers, the Rampage rocks and if you can find a limited edition they look great! Mine is a Limited and its black and gold, I picked it up at an overpriced shop in Angelfire for $130. So Im sure you could find one for $80-90.


----------



## Supple1 (Jun 25, 2008)

pro said:


> Rockgardn blacklite. 100 bucks, DOT and SNELL approved.


+1 I have it and it is a great helmet! DOT cert is hard to find at this price.


----------



## vlcmstne817 (Mar 22, 2008)

ordered the AXO chute last night, hopefully should come in by thursday. ill let you know how it rides once i get a chance to take it on the mountain with the snobike. Pretty solid deal, retails for $299 everywhere an i got it for $70


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

661 Bravo's, got mine for $50 on eBay.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

vlcmstne817 said:


> ordered the AXO chute last night, hopefully should come in by thursday. ill let you know how it rides once i get a chance to take it on the mountain with the snobike. Pretty solid deal, retails for $299 everywhere an i got it for $70


I was looking at those, let us know how you like it after you get a few rides on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## prophet_1000 (Nov 18, 2007)

Awesome!!! thanks for the replies will take a look and try them on to see how they fit my bonce!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2009)

vlcmstne817 said:


> ordered the AXO chute last night, hopefully should come in by thursday. ill let you know how it rides once i get a chance to take it on the mountain with the snobike. Pretty solid deal, retails for $299 everywhere an i got it for $70


****! That is a sick deal mind given me the website?:thumbsup:


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Like others have said, if you scour around a bit you can find last year's top-of-the-line helmets for 70-90 bucks. Don't compromise your head.... just don't pay full retail.

Here's a  '07 THE Carbon One for $95.

'08 Giro Remedy for $80

'08 Bell Drop for $82

Sometimes sizing is limited but not always.

Good luck.


----------



## woody7795 (Dec 26, 2007)

giro remedy. it's the best fittin helmet out there. can be had for 70 to 80 bucks if you don't care about certain colors or just pay the 95 frompricepoint and get theflat black and be done with it.:thumbsup:


----------



## vlcmstne817 (Mar 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> ****! That is a sick deal mind given me the website?:thumbsup:


ya dude here they are. Same helmets, different graphics. Sale looks like it expires on teh 10th

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/17...r--/Axo-Chute-Bang-Tango-Full-Face-Helmet.htm

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/17...--/Axo-Chute-Wild-Willy-Full-Face-Helmets.htm


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

Supple1 said:


> +1 I have it and it is a great helmet! DOT cert is hard to find at this price.


+1 again


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

Djponee said:


> you can look at the azonic/oneal fury. its like 59.99$ and it breathes well and if pretty comfy too.


I had one of these and though they have "13 vents" the vents are all blocked with foam and sh!t. Plus the mouth guard is really close (also packed with foam and sh!t). I bought the Giro Remedy last year and Love it! The vents are a lot bigger that the Azonic and cost about the same. The vents aren't P.W.S. either. Very comfy too. ttyl, Fahn


----------



## XJimmyTheSaintX (Jul 30, 2008)

xterrain said:


> Fox Rampage


^^^what he said^^^


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

LarryFahn said:


> I had one of these and though they have "13 vents" the vents are all blocked with foam and sh!t. Plus the mouth guard is really close (also packed with foam and sh!t). I bought the Giro Remedy last year and Love it! The vents are a lot bigger that the Azonic and cost about the same. The vents aren't P.W.S. either. Very comfy too. ttyl, Fahn


I totally agree. After my Remedy was at the end of it's life I decided to pull the trigger on the 661 Strike (same helmet at the Fury) for cheap $$$. Kinda regretful that I did. It's not a bad helmet, but it does have some problems, most notably the lack of ventilation. I took a sharp knife to the inside liner everywhere there was a vent in the outside shell and now it breathes MUCH better. Also, they run small and a Large is pretty tight on my head (I wore a Medium Remedy). On the plus side, it's not expensive, looks OK IMO and it actually feels a little lighter than the Remedy.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

have you noticed that the Oneal Fury and the Azonic Fury the same are, well that is obvious actually, but do you guys have noticed the the Fury is exactly the same as the 661 Strike???


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

cesalec said:


> have you noticed that the Oneal Fury and the Azonic Fury the same are, well that is obvious actually, but do you guys have noticed the the Fury is exactly the same as the 661 Strike???


revelation of the year ladies and gentlemen


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

look this great deals

http://www.hucknroll.com/mountainbike/GIR0106/Giro-Remedy-Bike-Helmet.html


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

I got a Bell Drop last year for $30. It was such a deal, I bought 2. Nice helmet! I wish it didn't have such huge logos on it though.

The Remedy is regularly out there for $70-80. Also, a great helmet, with good ventilation.

I just bought a Rockgarden Warbird (Adolph Galland version) for $79 from Jenson. Not the greatest helmet in terms of ventilation, but cool graphics, and DOT rated.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

another great deal!!!

http://www.beyondbikes.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=61631&eq=&Tp=&Av=


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

start here

http://wheelworld.com/product-list/helmets-52/adults-53/


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

Remedy at Jenson USA $80 somthing I love it nice fit (M) fairly well venilated


----------



## snorkle12 (May 11, 2009)

I bought the 661 full comp on chainlove for $38 just received it in the mail, super good helmet for the price, cant beat it.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

The 661 Comp 2 is listed as $63 on some online sites.


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

Another vote for the Giro Remedy. Bought this past year's model from Jenson on close-out for $80 a couple of weeks ago and love it so far. Fits great and has good ventilation.


----------



## thuren (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm picky about helmets coming from Motocross, and damn this 09 Bell Drop I got in the mail today is SWEET!

Super light, and fits my fat head perfectly lol!


----------



## bigEhit (Aug 14, 2007)

i own a ton of helmets tld, giro, 661 and so on. i will tell you hands down if you want bang for your buck look into the rockgardn blacklite or wait for the drop of the new helmet it will be truely sick trust me i know :thumbsup: the blacklite is a dot approved helmet and is actually super light for being a moto helmet. it also has a fairly small profile so it doesnt feel huge on your dome. prices are awesome too i think last time i talked to mark he said they were dropping the price to make room for the new ones so check out the site or give mark a call he is a awesoem guy to deal with.


----------

